

Python Datetimes and Zones Made Easy - talmirza
http://delorean.readthedocs.org/en/latest/?version=2.0

======
rdegges
I really love delorean. I've come to use it in more or less all of my
projects, and it's always a pleasure to integrate: really simple, painless,
etc.

Great stuff. Would highly recommend it to any fellow pythonistas.

